# Rigid 1/2 hp wood lathe



## panhandler

Hi! I am relatively new to wood working. To this point, the extent of my experience is a doll house for my girls, simple shelves, and some odds and ends repairs. 

I have been interested in wood turning for quite some time, but have wanted to ease into the craft. I have been looking for a relatively inexpensive lathe and tool set to get my feet wet and ran across a Ridgid 1/2 hp wood lathe on CL for $150.00. It looks to be lightly used and I will get a chance to look at it next week. Is $150 a good buy and is this a good entry level lathe to turn small bowl, pens, and small handles?

Thanks


----------



## john lucas

I would not consider the rigid lathe a good lathe. The round bed lathes have all had problems with alignment. However they aren't terrible and for $150 will get you started and you can learn quite a bit. Just be aware that somewhere down the line you will want a better lathe. On the plus side a lot of what you purchase to use that lathe, tools, grinder, sharpening jigs, chucks etc, will be useful on the next lathe so it lets you ease into the world of turning without a major expense.


----------



## TonyBal

I agree with John. I think that this is what you looking at. It might be OK for the money, BUT I don't like the single rail mounting system. It is also mounted on what looks like MDF thats attached to thin metal legs. I can see this not lining up & vibrating due to the lack of cast iron. It probably won't matter turning pens & small stuff like that, but turning something larger with bulk might be a different story. :thumbdown:


----------



## TonyBal

Check out this one. For under $200 it has a lot of nice features. Just my $ 0.02. Good luck, have fun, & be sure to wear a full face mask while turning!!! :thumbsup:
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html


----------



## Whaler

The Ridged has 3/4-16 spindle threads and is #1 MT so you will be very limited on accessories that are available.
I think you would be better off holding out for something with 1-8 spindle threads and #2 MT even if you had to spend a few bucks more.


----------



## robert421960

i had a craftsman lathe similar to this one and yea i didnt like it much but i did buy a chuck from penn state that came with an adaptor from 3/4" 16 to 1" 8 tpi so if you chose to buy this lathe you can get an adaptor to solve that issue


----------



## wildwood

If you have a HF store near you look at this entry lathe. They go on sale all the time, not sure, how coupons work anymore but people still use them even on sale items. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Yes, have to add weight to the stand, and get the extended warranty for few dollars more.


----------



## longbeard

I'd have to agree with tonybal and wildwood
that lathe from harbor freight looks like a jet 1014 for half the $$$
and any #2 Morse Taper accessories will fit :thumbsup:


----------



## Wooduse

I have only been turning for about a year. When I was looking for a lathe, I didn't want to break the bank either. So, I finally found a lathe that I thought would be good for me and what I wanted to do. I was only interested in turning bowls and vessels. I purchased a Grizzly 1642(16" swing and 42"bedway). It has been all I needed in a lathe. I paid $525 for it. I bought a set of high speed tools, a scroll chuck, and later bought an Ellsworth bowl gouge. I have about $750 total in the whole outfit. I have enjoyed turning more than anything I have ever done. Good luck! I hope this helps a little and have fun.


----------

